# Help with wireless router



## gill501

Having a problem setting up this new wireless router. Currently have it connected to PC running XP Prof, by a Cat 5 cable. Network consists of the Pc and Laptop with PCMCIA network card and its running XP Home. My ISP is BTBroadband. 

The network of the two is running fine but the problem is trying to get internet access on the Pc with the Router (Belkin Wireless with built in ADSL modem) I can access the web based setup utlity fine. The problem seems to be that the utilty insists I insert a password to go with my isp's username, but if any of you use BT you will know that this doesn't usually use a password. 

Has anyone come across this problem or know a solution, it's doing my head in now !! 
Thanks


----------



## Death_Shadow

When you say insist, do you mean it says "You Must enter a password" or does it just not log on?


----------



## gill501

Yeah it does insist, a window pops up saying you must insert a password.  Ive looked through all the BTBroadband help files too and it says if you have to insert a password then put in "BT" but i've tried that to no avail too.


----------



## Death_Shadow

Have you contacted BT because it sounds like a problem with their software that allows you to connect to the net. Although be warned, not many companies give any help if the problem could be caused by home networking. It's very annoying!! The only other thing I can think of is downloading a programme called "Cain and Abel" which is a passwording retreival piece of software. It logs all the Hash files stored on your computer and turns them into passwords, if you HAVE got some sort of password on it, Cain and Abel should find it. if you're interested and have tried everything else I can put a link up for it or you can search google for it. It's very simple to use


----------



## gill501

ok thanks i'll give that a go.


----------



## gill501

Firstly here's a quote from BTBroadband help to prove that i'm not going insane and there is no password required:  

Question  
  What is my username and password?


 Answer  
 Your username is "your.name@btbroadband.com" where ‘your’ equals your first name and ‘name’ equals your surname.  Eg. "joe.bloggs@btbroadband.com"

BT Broadband validation is done by recognising the telephone number of the line you are on, so when you have BT Broadband enabled on your line you will be able to connect provided you enter a username in the correct format.  No password is required.  There are two exceptions to this:


Mac OS X users with a modem: the Internet Connect application in Mac OS X requires a password in order to connect to the Internet.  You should use the password BT and check the Save Password box.
Routers: some routers require a password in order to connect to the Internet.  The BT Voyager router is not one of these.  If your router won't connect without a password you should use the password BT.

OK secondly I already tried bt in as the password and this didnt work either. Although I have found the solution via another forum, so here incase anyone else had the same problem as me:

Re:Help with wireless router 

  Searched for "BTBroadband router password" on Broadbandreports.com and found this...

"if the router complains of no PW put btretail in lowercase."

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,10188256~mode=flat?hilite=btbroadband+router


"btretail" seems to be the password required for the router, and now i'm all systems go.

Thanks for trying to help guys.


----------



## Death_Shadow

no problem, altho cain and abel would have found that out  but easier searching forumms i guess!


----------

